# LED taillight retrofit project



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I also picked up these small LED daytime running lights for cheap. Their pretty bright for their size. The housing is all aluminum for heat dissipation although these don't even get warm. The color temp is around 6000k-6500k, the photos make them look blue. In person it's more of a white/violet. I'll probably mount them in a vertical position (like the new Cadillacs) in the fog light hole.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Smart idea, You will probably have to make a template to get them to set in right so you can apply the bonding agent. interested in seeing further pictures with how you end up making it happen.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm more curious to how well your going to keep that water out lol


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

nice so far!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

dude that is some crazy work well done!! when can i send you my taillights ?? lol


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The cut out piece on the rear will fit right back into place and secured with original JB Weld.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Quick update...

I've decided to go with a different trailer tail. I really like the look of the Optronics Glolight. The tail function features a really nice diffused ring of light. The 6 LEDs in the center function as the stop and turn. They are brighter than the Peterson tails I have. Plus I prefer the light disbursement much more on the Optronics. It appears they use Lumileds SignalSure leds from Philips. The built in flange mount is a near perfect match to the Cruze tail reflector bowl. Mounting should be pretty easy with just some minimal sniping of some tabs.

Stay tuned!


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's gonna look awesome now where did you buy the lights from. I plan on doing something like that soon


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

evo77 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> I've decided to go with a different trailer tail. I really like the look of the Optronics Glolight. The tail function features a really nice diffused ring of light. The 6 LEDs in the center function as the stop and turn. They are brighter than the Peterson tails I have. Plus I prefer the light disbursement much more on the Optronics. It appears they use Lumileds SignalSure leds from Philips. The built in flange mount is a near perfect match to the Cruze tail reflector bowl. Mounting should be pretty easy with just some minimal sniping of some tabs.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Are the center LEDs color chanigng?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

bloberg19 said:


> That's gonna look awesome now where did you buy the lights from. I plan on doing something like that soon


etrailer.com 

Part # STL101RCFMB

I plan to document a detailed how-to for this easy retro.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

indyvette said:


> Are the center LEDs color chanigng?


The center leds are RED shining through a clear lens.

This tail lamp is also available with a full red lens cover however it's better to use the clear lens if your going to put it behind a red lens such as the stock tail lamp. There will be more intense light that passes through opposed as to having the light be filtered through TWO red lenses.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I see you don't live that far from where I do maybe we can get together sometime maybe get a group and do a small meet


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Any updates? Liking how it looks


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

No progress as of yet. Just need to find a little more time. And to stop thinking of other LED tail ideas.  The next step is to mount the trailer light to the stock reflector bowl and test for fitment. I will keep you guys updated.


----------

